# Phenomenal American Performers



## Guest

Have a look at this (not-so-good quality) U-Tube link of Cagney singing and dancing "Yankee Doodle Dandy", followed by the equally marvellous Judy Garland and Mickey Rooney. Were there any more phenomenal performers in US film history? This was indeed the Golden Age of Hollywood!!!


----------

